# Cloud formations



## charry (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Lovely picture, Charry.

As a young child I used to love laying on my back on the lawn and staring up into the blue sky, looking at clouds that resembled something else other than clouds.

Here's one I took early last fall.


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Lovely picture, Charry.
> 
> As a young child I used to love laying on my back on the lawn and staring up into the blue sky, looking at clouds that resembled something else other than clouds.
> 
> ...



Wow.......it looks like feathers to me !! 
You can see so much in clouds .....


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2021)

I just love this one , from google images....
Stairway to heaven .......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

charry said:


> Wow.......it looks like feathers to me !!
> You can see so much in clouds .....


Definitely one of the most unusual cloud formations I've seen.

So true about seeing so much in clouds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

charry said:


> I just love this one , from google images....
> Stairway to heaven .......
> 
> View attachment 145204


That is lovely.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------

